# Deer Stand Help: Putting it in the air *Pics Added*



## huntinredneck90 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just recently got a nice deer stand and was wondering how in the heck i could lift it off the ground. It is a 6'x4' square and about 8' high. it wieghs i guess around 800 pound being that all of it is made of wood and it has four layers of shingles. And another question the outside is not pressure treated wood is there any way i can "waterproof" it inexpensivly? I picked it up for 50 bucks brand new at a technical school shop class wasnt exactly how i wanted it but itll works. 
I would appriciate some helpful tips,
Jared

I added some pics so yall cud see what im dealin with. It is sittin a 2x4 so i can slide it off the trailer better.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 12, 2008)

I have used a high lift jack to get a metal tower stand started up before, then hooked an ATV to it to pull it up the rest of the way while 2 guys helped lift.  But it sure wasn't 800 pounds, more like 300 to 450.  Good luck!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 12, 2008)

As far as "waterproofing", if you look around there are all sorts of houses that have been sufficiently waterproofed for a hundred years or more with a good coat of paint.


You can get a gallon can of "mistake" outdoor paint at the Big Box for about $8.00.


----------



## jav (Jun 12, 2008)

a simple block and tackle will work fine if you have tree close by. set the block higher than the building and use something heavier than the building to do the pulling. remenber the theory of for every action there is a equal and oppisite reaction


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 12, 2008)

If the legs are attached firmly, lay it on the ground and dig 2 small holes at the bottom of the 2 legs.  Attemp to figure out where the other legs will end up and dig a similar hole here.  Your goal is that when finished it will be close to level.

Get some buddies and pick the joker up.  Have somone place a brace under it, adjust your grip and lift it up some more - keep bracing.  At some point you and your buddies are going to get the thing about chest high or so.  The lower two legs should now be in the holes.  Get some 2x4s and build a T out of them.  8 footers should work.  You will need probably 3 or 4 Ts each 8 foot long.  Hopefully you'll have a place where you can get these Ts underneath the platform or stand, or nail the one end of the Ts to the stand.  you and your buddies grab the Ts and push/lift.  When you get it high enough it will fall on to it's legs.  If the Ts are nailed to the stand it you can use those to prevent its falling over backwards.  If not a couple of ropes tied to the roof will give you some control.

Basically Think Egyptian.  Levers, Ropes and muscle power.  

Have you got a winch on your ATV or Truck?  If so get a long piece of Rope and build a very big A frame (at least 16' tall) out of some stout pine trees or 2x6 Ts  (Two 2x6 Ts nailed and tied together about 12" from the top).  Dig a couple of good sized holes and drop the legs of your A frame in there.  The A Frame will need to be upright, but leaning towards the stand will be ok.  Rope/Cable goes over the top of the A frame and attaches to the top of the stand.  Stand back and winch the thing up.  

You don't want the A Frame to fall back onto the winch operator/truck or ATV, so get it fixed into the ground or stay way way back.  This is your warning.  Don't be mad at me or hold me liable if you use too little rope/cable and that A frame falls back onto you or your equipment.  If you can get a LARGE pulley it can be suspended from the top of the A Frame which will make pulling it up easier.

More than one way to skin a cat.  Just think Levers, Ramps, braces, and muscle

I've built many log homes without use of cranes or lifts, just give it some thought and get some friends.  It is doable.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you going to haul it to the stand site by truck? 

If so dont unload it off the truck completly. When you slide it off the tail gate it should be already at about 45 degrees

then tie it off or hook it to a tree, or what ever you are going to use as described above for lifting into place, Be sure to pull the truck out once it is clear so if it falls it wont damage the truck.

Take a picture of the stand if you can and maybe we can understand better.


----------



## huntinredneck90 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help 
New Pics aDded


----------



## Milkman (Jun 13, 2008)

If that were my box I wouldnt go very high with it. I would suggest only 4-6 ft to help keep snakes and rats out of it. 

Attach some treated 4x4's with X bracing and set it on high ground for maximum visbility. As suggested above just paint it for weather proofing or you could cover it with roll roofing.


----------



## huntinredneck90 (Jun 13, 2008)

I wasnt think to high just enough to get it off the ground i cant sittin in the ground and have a deer walk to the stand, like they do in many occasion, because i start to shake uncontrollably specially in the first part of the season. But i was thinkin 4 foot high.
Wont the legs break cause of the weight stress that is being put on them?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 13, 2008)

I think you should paint it camo for waterproofing.  Just get two or three different greens and browns from Home Depot (ones that they didn't get the color match right) for a couple of bucks and go to town on it.

I think that the best way would be to get a cable and pulley.  Hook the cable through the windows of the stand and through the pulley on a large tree limb above where you are going to put the stand.  Build the 4 foot platform it will go on first and then slowly use a winch or 4 wheeler to pull on the cable getting it up off of the trailer.  then just push/swing it over the platform and slowly back it down.

Hey don't worry about the shaking thing.  It is amazing how the heart starts pounding when you see a deer in the woods.  Just try to control your breathing and exhale when you're ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 13, 2008)

If your worried about legs breaking, get a section of scaffolding and cut the "X" braces short to match the size of the shooting house.  

Best to find a pine tree stump to lodge the leg against so you can put some good leverage against it without it trying to walk off while you lift.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 13, 2008)

This is a rough drawing of what I would probably do with that box. Use 4x4 legs with 2x4 X braces all around between all legs.
If you do elevate it be sure to brace it off by either cable or boards. The wind will turn it over if you dont.


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 13, 2008)

for only 4 ft high just jack it up with a floor jack a little at a time and block it up with 2x4's and 6x6's or concrete blocks until you get it up to where you want it..


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't forget to build (or take) a ladder or steps to get to the door once you raise it.


----------



## 56willysnut (Jun 15, 2008)

I would remove the excess singles, just leave one layer that should help you drop 100lbs.  Paint with a good enamel paint, camo doesn't matter to the deer. 
 As far as putting on a tower, we used a jeep or truck to pull up our 18' tower/box blinds using chain or a pull strap.


----------



## LYNN (Jun 17, 2008)

we used a tractor and skid loader with forks and got Condos about 8' or 10' high. You could also get a high jack or Geni lift and pick it up right from the bed of a truck. I also put a 6x4 up 18' on steel poles. I bolted the floor joists on the built the floor, stood up pre fabed walls then framed the flat sloped one way roof on and put tin on it. I like high. My guess is this thing weighs may 400 to 600 pounds. If you take the roof off it will be easier to lift if machinery is out of the question. Good luck


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 18, 2008)

Kinda depends on where you want to install it.

uumm can you cut trees in your area or get a used telephone pole? A pole ginny isn't that hard to erect and use but ya need the block and tackle.

For that close to the ground I'd say either build the "base" like a deck frame and slide stand onto base up 2x4 ramps. Or build the base to the stand while it lays flat, dig the close holes and then make ramps in them to about half their depth and then dig the far holes a bit larger around so the far legs wont get hung up partly in or knock dirt in them. The real trouble to the second method is the attachment of base to stand. It's more liable to fail while trying to stand it up than the 2x4 ramps. Just the same I would use lots of ramps.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 19, 2008)

What Tech School?
I would give $50.00 for one of them!


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 28, 2009)

We build 5'x8'x16' towers on our property and that's welded steel frame with wood paneling and full roof. We use warehouse racks for tower legs. Believe me, the best route for doing this with limited help and man power is to drag out to your hunting area and drop it on it's side. Attach legs while it's on the ground and pre-dig your holes for legs. Lift from the top and use a tractor/4-wheeler/truck to pull it up and over into you holes. Our towers are HEAVY and we usually can throw one up t=with 3-4 guys and a vehicle.


----------

